

"Human Error" in high-frequency trading temporarily causes AAPL to plummet 9.4%  - beatle
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/03/23/apple-trading-halted-resumes/?iid=SF_F_LN

======
beatle
there is no way this is an accident.

from the article:

 _As it happens, the Wall Street Journal reported earlier in the day that the
Securities Exchange Commission was investigating the high-frequency exchanges
-- including BATS -- as part of a broader probe into whether the new trading
platforms are using their high-speed links to the major stock exchanges to
gain an unfair advantage._

